# Cùng VAPU bảo vệ con học trực tuyến



## thuphan001 (8/1/22)

Đại dịch Covid-19 xuất hiện một cách bất ngờ và phá hoại nặng nề tới cuộc sống của chúng ta. Thế giới rơi vào khủng hoảng hết lần này tới lần khác và cuộc sống của chúng ta hoàn toàn bị đảo lộn so với trước đây. Để sống chung với đại dịch, chúng ta bắt buộc phải thay đổi.

Các cơ sở giáo dục truyền thống chuyển sang giảng dạy trực tuyến. Ban đầu, sự thay đổi này khiến học sinh cảm thấy hứng thú vì được thoải mái ở nhà thay vì vội vàng đến trường mỗi sáng. Tuy nhiên, việc học online kéo dài khiến trẻ mệt mỏi, chán nản, gây ra nhiều hệ lụy về sức khỏe, tinh thần.

Trong độ tuổi còn tò mò mọi thứ, lại đang phải học tập trực tuyến do ảnh hưởng COVID, Internet đang mang đến mối nguy hại cho toàn gia đình Việt, bởi đây là nơi tập trung của Web đen, game bạo lực, nội dung đồi trụy hoặc các đường link độc hại,....

Trong khi bố mẹ hàng ngày phải đi làm, không thể kiểm soát được thời gian và hoạt động của con, thì PHẦN MỀM VAPU hoàn toàn có thể:
 Chặn hơn 30.000 các loại trang web s**, web độc hại, phần mềm tự động phát hiện và cập nhật link độc hoặc bố mẹ trực tiếp chặn link theo mong muốn
 Chặn chơi Game online
 Chặn Game Offline cài trên máy tính
 Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube (tuỳ chọn)
 Cài đặt truy cập máy tính, truy cập internet theo từng khung giờ 





Ngoài ra, VAPU cũng kèm thêm tính năng lưu lại lịch sử trình duyệt và gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ, nên gia đình hoàn toàn yên tâm có thêm một “người bạn đồng hành” an toàn và bảo vệ trẻ tuyệt đối 

Mức chi phí cực kỳ rẻ cho một phần mềm giúp "thanh lọc" sạch máy tính, để con chuyên tâm học hành, chỉ #42k/ tháng rẻ hơn bữa ăn sáng của gia đình.

>>> VAPU cam kết:
✔ Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
—
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ :
 Website: vapu.com.vn
 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

